# Lifestyles & Discussion > Miscellaneous Discussion > Marketplace > Opportunity: Graphic design professional needed

## Lucille

http://www.voxday.blogspot.com/2015/...gn-needed.html




> A message from Castalia House's art director.
> 
> As Castalia House continues to grow we need another graphic design professional to help with cover typography and pre-press needs. Ideally the candidate will have a strong background in graphic design with a love of composition, type, and an understanding of the pre-press process including ICC color profiles, color conversion from RGB to CMYK for the press, and how to read and understand provided print specs and templates. A typical project will include the typography for a cover design with both the artistic cover type over a provided illustration for an eBook cover, and then prepping select covers for printing including laying out the body copy on the cover, designing the spine and back cover based upon the font illustration, and all pre-press work to create a make-ready file for the printer based upon a template. The designer will need to have industry standard software and be able to provide an X-1a compliant pdf for print.


I should add, click through for the rest!

----------

